# Any nano filters that hide filters?



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

... you mean a canister?
Toms canister or even a small eheim 2211


----------



## Vepr (Jan 30, 2009)

I watched a YouTube video where a shop owner (think he was an Aussie) built a sponge filter out of a little plastic reptile cave that was built to look like rock. So the only thing you could see was the air tubing.

Found it. He is actually out of the UK. http://youtu.be/OIrQ_RWGRKI


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome little invisible filter! 
I'm def trying that!


----------



## MichaelREPtilian (Jun 7, 2014)

I use a moss wall to hide the intake valve and plugs in the background of my tank. I actually have the moss wall bend/curve around the intake valve to avoid clogging it. I think it looks pretty cool haha
front view:








side view:


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

Black internal filter and black background work best for me, and some plants in front and the filter is inviseble.

I have also tried air filters as in the video but i find them somewhat noisy and they need more maintanence than internal motor filter.

If you want to use air i would use a black tube and black background instead of that bulcky stone in the video.

Jnad


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

MichaelREPtilian said:


> I use a moss wall to hide the intake valve and plugs in the background of my tank. I actually have the moss wall bend/curve around the intake valve to avoid clogging it. I think it looks pretty cool haha
> front view:
> 
> 
> ...


That's all extremely beautiful. What moss and how long has that taken? Also what light is that. 

On second thought I'm PMing you haha.


----------

